# Croc ID Please



## longqi (May 16, 2013)

Just went to house here about an 'alligator' they bought

It is NOT an alligator as is has definite croc features
They were told "Freshwater alligator from Indonesia, Maximum length 1 metre"

I think the information given is totally incorrect but dont know enough about baby crocs to be positive


----------



## someday (May 16, 2013)

Don't freshies have a longer snout? looks like a saltie to me.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 16, 2013)

Hope they've got a big swimming pool and no pets, apart from their new Saltie that is!


----------



## Pilchy (May 16, 2013)

could it be a Siamese crocodile?
either way, still going to need a big pool


----------



## longqi (May 16, 2013)

Lots of pets
Lots of young kids
Siamese may be a possibility but price suggests it was too cheap

My first opinion was salty but I hope Im wrong


----------



## Bushman (May 16, 2013)

It looks like a Saltwater Crocodile (_Crocodylus porosus_).


----------



## Firepac (May 16, 2013)

My first thought was Crocodylus porosus, and I can't find anything that makes me think differently.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 17, 2013)

I am confident that you a baby Saltwater Crocodile (Crocodylus pororosus) there. The base colour can vary from grey to yellow and the amount of dark scales are variable in amount, banded on the tail and mostly irregular on the back. The size and near vertical orientation of the two rows of scutes along the top edge of the tail are distinctive of salties. Siamese and Fresshies are bandedr on the back and have different shaped snouts to salties.

Blue


----------



## Varanoidea (May 17, 2013)

someday said:


> Don't freshies have a longer snout? looks like a saltie to me.



This. Has saltie written all over it.


----------



## saratoga (May 17, 2013)

Looks like a young _C. porosus_ to me. Note the cluster of 4 nuchal scales separated from the head scales by an area of much smaller scales, and the chequered rather than banded body. Saltwater croc, Salty, estuarine croc or indo-pacific croc...all one and the same


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 16, 2013)

C. porosus


----------

